
The Myth of Organic Marketing - epi0Bauqu
http://www.seobook.com/myth-organic-marketing
======
onreact-com
That's like saying "provide the content and they will come", both are myths
that never die. Also in most cases not the best product wins but the one that
spreads the fastest, think Betamax vs VHS.

